# We want to repatriate to NZ from the UAE.



## MDT

I intend taking my home contents and 2 of our left hand drive cars. The cars aren’t top end ones: Volvo (S40) and Honda (CR-V), both 2007 models but cost around 30% more in NZ than the UAE. So We are thinking that it would be great to take our cars along as we have maintained them really well and would continue using them in NZ.
Firstly: Does anyone know how much it would cost to convert and continue using our cars in NZ? 
-	Are you aware of companies that can provide estimates or better yet, have you done such a thing yourself ? please share your experience with us?

Secondly: I’m aware that certain cars, such as the new Chevrolet Camaro, is so much more cheaper in Dubai than NZ and was considering trading in my trusty Volvo for a mid-life crisis Camaro. 
Question: Has anyone had the pleasure of exporting a car that is exempt from the NZ LHD rule?

Any help would be great…
Thank You


----------



## topcat83

MDT said:


> I intend taking my home contents and 2 of our left hand drive cars. The cars aren’t top end ones: Volvo (S40) and Honda (CR-V), both 2007 models but cost around 30% more in NZ than the UAE. So We are thinking that it would be great to take our cars along as we have maintained them really well and would continue using them in NZ.
> Firstly: Does anyone know how much it would cost to convert and continue using our cars in NZ?
> -	Are you aware of companies that can provide estimates or better yet, have you done such a thing yourself ? please share your experience with us?
> 
> Secondly: I’m aware that certain cars, such as the new Chevrolet Camaro, is so much more cheaper in Dubai than NZ and was considering trading in my trusty Volvo for a mid-life crisis Camaro.
> Question: Has anyone had the pleasure of exporting a car that is exempt from the NZ LHD rule?
> 
> Any help would be great…
> Thank You


try this from the NZTA website... Importing a left-hand drive vehicle (Factsheet 12) | NZ Transport Agency


----------



## MDT

thanks mate, it's helpful - but also a bit confusing for a layman.
I'm still hoping there's someone out there that has actually experienced the importation of LHD vehicles and keen to see it it's all worth it after the effort?


----------



## topcat83

MDT said:


> thanks mate, it's helpful - but also a bit confusing for a layman.
> I'm still hoping there's someone out there that has actually experienced the importation of LHD vehicles and keen to see it it's all worth it after the effort?


It's a Government document, so I can understand that (if you see what I mean!) Sorry - we've never imported a vehicle but hopefully someone else has. But reading the document, it sounds like it's a lot of effort unless it's a very special car.


----------



## SFvroooom

Hi. 

We're still in the US and waiting for our PR application to be reviewed/verified. In the mean time, I did some research about importing our 2008 LHD vehicle and 2008 motorcycle. On this forum, Topcat and Song_Si both mentioned that I check out the NZ Transport Agency website - and this is what I've figured out...

We have two choices for importing the car: 
(a) import and convert it to a RHD vehicle (this is a mandatory step for cars manufactured in the last 20 years. i've done some searches and saw ridiculous conversion estimates - it's like buying a new car again and the conversion will ultimately compromise the cars' safety features designed for a LHD vehicle), or
(b) sell it in the US and buy a RHD vehicle in NZ (I'd imagine there will be a learning curve in learning how to drive on the left side of the road PLUS drive on the right hand side of the car. I can't imagine how topsy turvey my brain would be trying to learn to drive on the left side of the road in a left hand drive car - I'm sure NZ is thinking of the safety issues in this scenario)

Since your 2007 vehicles/potential new Chevrolet Camaro fall into the same category as my vehicle, and I'm assuming you're not a diplomat/vehicles aren't former crown vehicles and don't fall under the Special Interest category, I don't see a way to import them without having to do the conversion.

Has your research told you otherwise? I'd be interested to know what you've come up with.


----------



## topcat83

SFvroooom said:


> ..... (I'd imagine there will be a learning curve in learning how to drive on the left side of the road PLUS drive on the right hand side of the car. I can't imagine how topsy turvey my brain would be trying to learn to drive on the left side of the road in a left hand drive car - I'm sure NZ is thinking of the safety issues in this scenario)....


Having been in the opposite situation a number of times, you'll find it a lot easier than you think. In fact the biggest problem is at that time when you've become used to driving on the left and you go into 'auto' mode. I've had a couple of memory lapses then - fortunately when there have been no other vehicles around! 

FYI, it's all Napoleon's fault that we drive on different sides. Until Napoleon, all horses passed on the left, so the rider's sword hands were ready to protect themselves from the person coming towards them. But Napoleon was left handed, and changed it to suit him. Hence why most countries from British backgrounds drive on the left, and French (or invaded by Napoleon) backgrounds drive on the right. I'm not sure why the US drives on the right - maybe because of the Acadian French settlers?


----------



## relocatella

topcat83 said:


> FYI, it's all Napoleon's fault that we drive on different sides. Until Napoleon, all horses passed on the left, so the rider's sword hands were ready to protect themselves from the person coming towards them. But Napoleon was left handed, and changed it to suit him. Hence why most countries from British backgrounds drive on the left, and French (or invaded by Napoleon) backgrounds drive on the right. I'm not sure why the US drives on the right - maybe because of the Acadian French settlers?


That's interesting! 
We were wondering with my husband what and when the decision was made for the driving side. I had the feeling the UK side was the "right" one and that for some reason continental Europe changed it at some point. What I find intriguant is that vehicles in France in the early 1900 had their stirring wheel on the UK side (I keep mixing my left and right hand side )
Also, my husband noticed that trains in France where circulating one the left hand side when parisian metro on the right hand side.


----------



## anski

MDT said:


> I intend taking my home contents and 2 of our left hand drive cars. The cars aren’t top end ones: Volvo (S40) and Honda (CR-V), both 2007 models but cost around 30% more in NZ than the UAE. So We are thinking that it would be great to take our cars along as we have maintained them really well and would continue using them in NZ.
> Firstly: Does anyone know how much it would cost to convert and continue using our cars in NZ?
> -	Are you aware of companies that can provide estimates or better yet, have you done such a thing yourself ? please share your experience with us?
> 
> Secondly: I’m aware that certain cars, such as the new Chevrolet Camaro, is so much more cheaper in Dubai than NZ and was considering trading in my trusty Volvo for a mid-life crisis Camaro.
> Question: Has anyone had the pleasure of exporting a car that is exempt from the NZ LHD rule?
> 
> Any help would be great…
> Thank You


Prior to the rules changing you could import a LHD car into NZ. We imported our 9 month old French built Peugeot into NZ in 2001 & had to agree to keep it for 5 years.
However that is no longer possible & with used cars being cheap in NZ it really is not worth the bother of converting a LHD to RHD.

Prior to returning back to NZ last September we purchased 2 used cars from a dealer on Trademe
1) 2001 Volvo S80 with 80,000 genuine km & 1 prior owner for $7,000
2) 1992 Mercedes E230 with 1 prior owner & 100,000 km for $3,000

Both cars are in excellent condition & a dream to drive.


----------

